# UFC 100 Predictions..Give your opinion



## AceHBK (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so upset.  My girlfriend planned a trip to Vegas with her friends months ago.  Come to find out (to her surprise as well) she will be staying at the Mandalay Bay hotel.  That's right, the same hotel where UFC 100 will be taking place.  I am jealous.  Biggest UFC fight card and she will be there and she hates the UFC at that.

Anyways.....  WHO YA GOT?!?!?!?!  (Round & how they win)

*Main card*

Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir
Georges St-Pierre vs. Thiago Alves
Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago
Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping
Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher
*Preliminary card*


Mark Coleman vs. Stephan Bonnar
Mac Danzig vs. Jim Miller
Jon Jones vs. Jake O'Brien
Dong Hyun Kim vs. TJ Grant
C.B. Dollaway vs. Tom Lawlor
Matt Grice vs. Shannon Gugerty


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I'm so upset. My girlfriend planned a trip to Vegas with her friends months ago. Come to find out (to her surprise as well) she will be staying at the Mandalay Bay hotel. That's right, the same hotel where UFC 100 will be taking place. I am jealous. Biggest UFC fight card and she will be there and she hates the UFC at that.
> 
> Anyways..... WHO YA GOT?!?!?!?! (Round & how they win)
> 
> ...


 
Well, I'm right there with ya man, green with envy! As for my picks...

Brock is a very strong man, but I don't think he's quite got the technical side down yet, so I'm going with Mir.  GSP.  Fitch.  Dan Henderson.  Yoshi.  

The undercard...

Thats a tough one, as I like Coleman and Bonnar, but I'm gonna go with Mark.  Mac.  As for the rest...I'm going to hold off on comment, as I'm not that familiar with them.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I'm so upset. My girlfriend planned a trip to Vegas with her friends months ago. Come to find out (to her surprise as well) she will be staying at the Mandalay Bay hotel. That's right, the same hotel where UFC 100 will be taking place. I am jealous. Biggest UFC fight card and she will be there and she hates the UFC at that.
> 
> Anyways..... WHO YA GOT?!?!?!?! (Round & how they win)
> 
> ...


 

Give me Mir, GSP, Thiago, Henderson and Yoshi the undercard is up in the air with me.


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 10, 2009)

*Main card*

Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir                 Mir

Georges St-Pierre vs. Thiago Alves      GSP

Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago                    Fitch

Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping     Henderson

Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher      Akiyama

*Preliminary card*


Mark Coleman vs. Stephan Bonnar         Bonnar

Mac Danzig vs. Jim Miller                   Danzig

Jon Jones vs. Jake O'Brien
Dong Hyun Kim vs. TJ Grant
C.B. Dollaway vs. Tom Lawlor

Matt Grice vs. Shannon Gugerty


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 10, 2009)

Please let Mir win, please let Mir win, please let Mir win...unfortunately, he probably won't.  Lesnar is an animal.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 10, 2009)

Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir - Frank

Georges St-Pierre vs. Thiago Alves - GSP

Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago - Don't know these 2

Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping - Dan

Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher - Sexyama

*Preliminary card*


Mark Coleman vs. Stephan Bonnar - I can't choose, like both these guys

Mac Danzig vs. Jim Miller - Mac

Jon Jones vs. Jake O'Brien - Don't know 'em

Dong Hyun Kim vs. TJ Grant - Don't know 'em

C.B. Dollaway vs. Tom Lawlor - Don't know 'em

Matt Grice vs. Shannon Gugerty - Don't Know 'em


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully it goes,

Mir
GSP
Fitch
Dan (Bisping's alright, but not my personal favorite)
Yoshihiro
Bonner (Coleman's pretty cool though)
Danzig
Dong Hyun Kim (need more Korean's)


The rest not really sure, should be a great event though.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 10, 2009)

Worth it?

I don't follow UFC too closely but a little so I recognize the names but not much history.

I took a few of my kids to a sports bar to watch a few months ago (98 I think) and it runs to a pretty penny but we had fun. 

I'm wondering if this one would be worth it?  I mean, are the lineups going to be some good exciting fights?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the fight cards are decent, maybe not the absolute best. But definitely worth the watch, myself I'll probably go check it out at the local hooters (no cover charge) with a few friends.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 11, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I'm so upset. My girlfriend planned a trip to Vegas with her friends months ago. Come to find out (to her surprise as well) she will be staying at the Mandalay Bay hotel. That's right, the same hotel where UFC 100 will be taking place. I am jealous. Biggest UFC fight card and she will be there and she hates the UFC at that.
> 
> Anyways..... WHO YA GOT?!?!?!?! (Round & how they win)
> 
> ...


I think Lesnar has gotten more aware of submissions and how to defend them, and he really was pounding on mir before the leg lock, in fact, I think if the ref hadn't inervened for the back of the head hit (from mir moving), Lesner would've put him away the first time.  

I say :
Lesner
GSP
Fitch
Henderson
Coleman
The rest of the fighters I'm not as familiar with, so I can't really pick any of htem.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 11, 2009)

Mir
GSP
Fitch
Dan
Yoshi


----------



## searcher (Jul 11, 2009)

Mir
GSP
Fitch
Bisping
Yoshi


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Micheal 'The Count' Bisping of course!

Mirs not all that, a mate of mine demolished him at UFC38 so he can be battered again.


----------

